# Chewing on my hair?



## xtiana (Aug 31, 2008)

Sometimes when I hold Hayden he'll walk up towards my head and start chewing on my hair. I have very long hair and he grabs a chunk and chews it and pulls on it. Is this OK to let him do? I assume he's doing it because of the smell and he's getting ready to annoint but I just want to make sure this is safe (and normal?) for him to be doing  Thanks!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

It fine as long as you don't have any product in your hair that can be toxic & make sure he doesn't grab a good hold of a strand or two and take it with him, it could end up wound around a toe or leg and cause serious injury, or be swallowed and case trouble for his intestines.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

My grandma had a cat that did something kind of like this. Cinnamon (the cat) would rub, lick, and chew on everyones hair.


----------



## xtiana (Aug 31, 2008)

does this mean he is trying to attack me when he does this? it almost seems like a self defense kind of thing :/


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You might find answers here:

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=621


----------

